# Art > Art & Art History >  Effect of ´smudged´ backround

## tomfyhr

Does anyone know which effect is yielded by having the color of the backround of an image be "smudged", instead of e.g having sharp brush strokes?

----------


## Dreamwoven

You might like to look at "pictures take by you" on this website: http://www.online-literature.com/for...By-you/page266

----------

